# Netflix releases Android app for select HTC phones, Samsung Nexus S



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Well, it looks like the LG Revolution won't be the first Android phone to get Netflix after all. The app has just hit the Android Market and is currently available for the HTC Incredible, Nexus One, Evo 4G, and G2, plus the Samsung Nexus S."

More Here

Screen shots of the new app here


----------

